# BMW settles FTC charges over unlawful Mini warranty rules



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW caught some heat from the Federal Trade Commission recently, for actions by their Mini division.

BMW settled charges, brought on from Mini telling owners that the Mini dealer had to perform repairs and maintenance, with Mini parts, or they would void their vehicle warranty. This was found to violate a federal law from 1975._ 'The law bars companies from requiring that consumers in order to maintain their warranties use specific brands of parts or specified service centers - unless the part or service is provided to the consumer without charge.'_

_'The settlement bars BMW from telling owners that to maintain a vehicle's safe operation or maintain its value, "owners must have routine maintenance performed only by MINI dealers unless the representation is true and BMW can substantiate it with reliable scientific evidence." BMW must also disclose to owners that they can use other service providers.'_

_'Sen. Richard Blumenthal, D-Conn., said the settlement "should be a wake-up call to all car manufacturers that they can no longer get away with deceiving consumers into believing that their warranties will be voided if they do service or repair work at local shops. For too long, many auto manufacturers have misled customers with false information that bolsters their company's bottom line. The FTC's settlement with BMW is a critical step in ending this far-too common, shameful violation of consumer rights.'_

_Source Detroit News_


----------

